# Edge Sunday



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

After Months of working on the boat we finally had a good day so we took it. Weather was absolutely perfect. Got out to about 200 foot and started putting mingos in the boat. Shortly into the trip my transducer wire broke in half which really put a damper on my spirits but luckily Mr Bud Light was there to cheer me up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We ended up just drifting larger natural bottom areas the remainder of the day but did not have al ot to show for it. Think we had 13 mingos 2 tile fish and a cooler full of white snapper. \

On the way in we stopped at the black water bridge rubble and put two legal AJs in the boat and a 34 inch grouper which obviously got to swim again. 

All in all it was a great shake down trip other than the transducer breaking.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice catch. Weather looked nice out there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch, thanks for pics


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man that's a hog, great report!


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Great pics and report!!! Hope to get out and try my luck in the near future!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice catch guys thanks for the report.


----------

